# pick-up/microphone for acoustic - what is the best!?



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

I have a decent Yamaha acoustic guitar that I like the sound of but when I plug it into the sound system it sounds like crap! The pick-up unit also has some issues because it is scratchy and trebbly sounding no matter how I tweak it. 

Anyway, I imagine that pick-up units for acoustics are as important as vocal mics or pups for electrics for good sound and I know nothing about them.

Educate me. What is a really good system for acoustics?


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

I think one of the very best is made by a little company in Oregon. K&K. <www.kksounds.com> I sell a lot of high end acoustic guitars. Most of my instrument lines start at $3600 and go up. When I am asked for a P/U, always suggest a K&K. The simple p/u is about $120.00 and it can move up the food chain to a few $hundred. You can add an internal mic to the system. You can download files from their website and compare the sound of their pick-ups two some others. They sound warm and natural. 'Course nothing sounds as good as a fine mic, but they have problems of their own.
Before you make the change, however, I strongly suggest you experiment with a LR Baggs ParaDI. I expect an impedance mismatch from your description of the 'scratchy and trebly' sound. Good luck. It's an ongoing search to attempt to get natural sound in an un-natural manner. ;-)


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

The signal chain after the PU has as much to do with the sound as the PU itself. Since you already have a PU can you explain the rest of your chain, please?

I am also a big fan of the K&K under bridge contact PUs. On both of my main guitars (Bourgeois JOMC-DLX and Bourgeois DBJ-C) I use them together with a Fishman Rare Earth Humbucker. Eaach PU goes to a separate signal path of Preamp > EQ Effects Buss.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

thanks Mike, great advice to get me started. 

$3600 an up??! what are you selling?


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Each guitar, player's ear, player's style, situation (band, solo, otherwise), means of equalization and amplification, etc. is different. What compliments one situation does not necessarily mean it will compliment another.

I've owned and installed K&amp;K (Pure Western), Fishman (Matrix, Ellipse Blend), LR Baggs (iBeam, Element, iMix, M1), all with mixed results.

That said, one system that I have been fairly consistently satisfied with from a general useage perspective is the LR Baggs M1 (passive or active).

The most realistic acoustic sound reproduction I have experienced is with the Fishman Ellipse Blend that blends an under saddle piezo with an internal mic, though prone for feedback so context is an important consideration. I anticipate similar results from the LR Baggs Anthem.

The LR Baggs iBeam had really impressed me in one particular install, and was a far disappointment in some others.

I'm also currently assessing some Canadian made Schatten pickups (both under saddle and soundboard transducers) with hopeful anticipation.

Unfortunately, if you have a critical ear there is no certain success without trial and error.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Try a DI. As stated above, sounds like an impedance mismatch.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Quite a few professionals have the LR Baggs M1 or M1a in their guitars. I do and I love it. It is very feedback resistant and sounds quite natural through a PA. I have the passive version and have used it with a tube preamp (cheap little ART tube mp) and a standard DI box into the PA. Both setups work, but the preamp adds some warmth and headroom to the signal that I like.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

($3600 - $16K) Bourgeois, Thompson, Northwood, Weber, Heiden, In the middle ($2K+) would be Nationals. In the lower end ($1K+, it would be the upper end of Eastman and Blueridge.



bluesmostly said:


> thanks Mike, great advice to get me started.
> 
> $3600 an up??! what are you selling?


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Mike MacLeod said:


> ($3600 - $16K) Bourgeois, Thompson, Northwood, Weber, Heiden, In the middle ($2K+) would be Nationals. In the lower end ($1K+, it would be the upper end of Eastman and Blueridge.


Mike, I would like to come by you shop and try some of those beauties next time I am in Calgary! Where is your shop?


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

I've been very pleased with the LR Baggs iMix.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

K&K in a few of mine and I'm reasonably happy, though since I prefer to sit to play acoustic I generally oopt for a decent condenser mic. Lots of folks like the Baggs products too. Please spare the world from another under saddle Fishman.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

I remember when Fishman first came out. Everyone was so excited but I can't say as they did much for me. They were better then the other acoustic pickups at the time though.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm located near the U of C, David (assuming, of course, you are David) I operate by appointment only. I have some 140 instruments on my walls. You can connect through my website The Acoustic Guitar 



bluesmostly said:


> Mike, I would like to come by you shop and try some of those beauties next time I am in Calgary! Where is your shop?


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

For live application ....... and when competing with other guitars that are plugged in ...... and going into a PA ..... I have an older Fishman Matrix Ellipse installed in my #1 acoustic going through a LR Baggs Venue DI ..... and it is prone to feedback if the mic/piezo balance is not set correctly ...... but the EQ and boost button on the DI are really good for dialing in a sound that will cut through the mix.

Have heard good things about both the K&K and Baggs systems ...... but to me, none of these systems (my Fishman included) sound natural ...... Mike MacLeod’s suggestion to have a listen to some sound files from these manufacturers and see what appeals to you is probably a good plan.

For recording ...... it is pretty tough to beat an acoustic guitar into a condenser mic ...... (IMHO). 

(As others have indicated, it sounds like you could use a DI between your guitar and the PA.)


----------

